# SKOPJE | Projects & Construction



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Works on the underground boulevard, part of the project *Diamond of Skopje*. The blvd is 800 meters long and 37 m wide. A tramway rails are planned between the streets of the blvd.

Let me remind you of the look of the entire project (4 residential towers, a mall & few office buildings):




























The works on the blvd:




























So far only the building of the hotel & office building Limak is built:










_photo by me_




























Interior:




























*build.mk *​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Latest update on the *Skopje East Gate* project - this is the part where the mall will be constructed...

_*build.mk*_



















The rest of the project includes residential & office buildings:










The residential part (according the newest renders):



























​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Residential neighborhood *Planet Complex*

_*-announced-*_

The investment value of the 'Planet Complex' is about 30 million euros. 
There will be 140 houses and 6 types of houses. 
The neighborhood lies on an area of 150.000 square meters of land space, of which only 25 % will be used for construction, including roads and parking of complexes inside the residence, while the other part remains green, but since near the residence has included an extra 50.000 square meters park, which is provided to the residence, where there will be seat running trails, recreation fountains, children's playgrounds and outdoor fitness. 
The other characteristic of this neighborhood is that its location is located between two rivers, the Vardar River and Treska, while the position of each object will have a look at the Matka Canyon.



















*build.mk*​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Smaller residential buildings...

*Smart Life Building #2

u/c*



















...

*City View Residence 

-announced-*




























...

*Residential building by Attika Architects

-announced-*










Login • Instagram 

...

*-announced-*



















*build.mk *​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

New kindergarten *Bambi *

capacity: 350 children

*u/c








*



















*build.mk *​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Residential building *Prime Residence* 

*u/c*



















Residential building* Porta Aerodrom

u/c*



















*Porta Residence 2

u/c*



















*DreamLux 

u/c*





































*New Star Residence

u/c





































Hotel Mola

-completed-*










*build.mk *​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Residence 106

u/c*























































*build.mk*
​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Porta Residence 1 

u/c*



















*Futura

u/c



















Ambrella Complex

u/c*




























*-announced projects for smaller residential buildings-*



















...



















...



















...



























​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*New announced project for residential building










Residential building GENEVA COMFORT

u/c*




























*Modart Residence 

u/c*










*Connect 5

u/c*



















*Laboratory of forensic medicine

u/c*




























*Hotel by Atelje Proekting*




























*build.mk *​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Recently built residential buildings:

*Building on the Nikola Trimpare street*



















*Building on the Ivan Milutinovic street*




























_porta3.mk_

*Building on Kairska street*










_photo by me_

*Alumina 4*

-announced for 2021-2022-










*Riverside Residence*

_u/c_




























_photos by me_

-announced-










*URBAN JUNGLE 2 *

u/c





































*build.mk*​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Residential building Taftalidze 3*

by Attika Architects 

-completed-










































































*


https://www.behance.net/gallery/107258707/Residential-building-Taftalidze-3?tracking_source=search_projects_published_date%7Cskopje


*​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Two new small residential buildings...

on the Warsaw street



















on the Geneva street





































_photos by me_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*The Cevahir mall* at the *Skopje Sky City towers*

_*u/c*_



















_photo by me_

...also, a parking garage is being built as part of this residential complex:














































_photos by build.mk_
​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Prime Residence

u/c



















Small residential building

u/c*










_photo by me_

---------------------










_photo by me_

*Porta Aerodrom

u/c*



















*ZSF Kom Aerodrom

-completed-








*

*build.mk*
​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Residential building by Platinum Group

u/c

















*





































_photos by build.mk_
​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Residential building* *Smart Life Building #3 *

_*-announced-*_














































_build.mk_ 
​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

Very good projects


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Another announced residential project










More photos of the completed *ZSF Kom Aerodrom* residential building:
































































_build.mk_
​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Residence 106* is nearly complete

_build.mk_




































​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Residential building on Tetovska street

u/c*

_build.mk_



























​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Residential bulding KAIRSKA 25 *

_by WeAreProxy_

*-completed-*

_build.mk_

_







_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Riverside Residence 

-u/c-*










*-announsed-*

by Attika Architects










*Golden Garden

-u/c-*



















*Dreamlux*

_*-u/c-*_



















*LUNA* (offices and residential)

*-u/c-*


















​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Updates on some of the current projects...

*Residential building Residence 106*




























*Residential building at Varshavska 68 str.*










...



















...



















*all photos by me*​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Few older business or administrative buildings...

*ProCredit Bank*

2016










*Chelsea Business Center*

2017




























*Anhoch *(the building stood empty for a long time)

2017



















*Bibaj Group*

u/c











_







_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Residential project *Planet Complex*, at the Saraj municipality, at the periphery of Skopje

In total there would be 142 residential villas
400 parking spots
the total space of the complex is 150.000 m2









































































*https://complexplanet.mk* 
​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Residential building BISI*

_photos by build.mk_

1st phase completed










details














































interior




























2nd phase u/c








​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Residential building on Kozara No. 5 street*






















































LUNA Korporacija


LUNA Korporacija, Skopje. 2,866 likes · 5 were here. Скоро совршени, далеку од просечни.




www.facebook.com




​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Residential buildings...

_photos by build.mk_

*Elena Luka Connect 5*



















*Urban Garden








*










*Residential building in Taftalidze*



















*New announced project for residential building by Attika Architects*










*May Apartments - announced*










*Hotel by GM Invest*


















​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Residential building by Kat Kostov*

_-completed-_














































*Prime Residence*

_u/c_



















*SAF Komerc*

_u/c_










*Bardovci*

_-completed-_




























_-announced-_










*TS Grup *

_-announced-_










_-completed-_










_all photos by build.mk_
​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Corner Residence*

_u/c_




























...




























*Bardovci residential complex*

_-completed-_



















*BISI Kapishtec*

_-announced-_










*ZSF KOM at Prashka street*

_-completed-_




























_all photos by build.mk_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

The new modern five-star *hotel Limak Skopje Luxury Hotel* located in the heart of Skopje, will open soon. The hotel belongs to the Limak Group from Turkey, that is opening their first hotel in Skopje from total of nine hotels. Seven hotels and resorts are being located in Turkey, one deluxe resort is located in Cyprus, and one business hotel in Skopje that is working under the motto of Warm Hospitality and Excellent Service! 










_photo from build.mk_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Crnice Hill residential building*

_u/c_

































Crnice Hill Project | Ninovski Arhitekti







www.arhitekt.mk




​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*ZSF KOM Butel residential building*

The tower will have 12 floors & the smaller building will have 6 floors

_u/c_
































​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Panorama Residence*

_u/c_

*
















*​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*VIP Bardovci residential buildings*

_-completed-_


























​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Riverside Residence*

_u/c_





































_photos by me_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Bibaj Group offices & commercial space*

_u/c_



























_
photos by me_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Residential building on Tetovska street*

_by Kapitol Inzenering

u/c_


















​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Works on the underground boulevard that is part of the project Diamond of Skopje. You can also see some of the buildings that are u/c (residential towers, office buildings, mall...) The blvd. should pass under this complex.














































...




























_all photos by build.mk_
​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Proposed project for the reconstruction of the Universal Hall (a concert hall). The exterior as well the interior will be reconstructed.
Due to safety hazard, the hall is out of use for few years.

_all photos by build.mk_










current state of the hall


















​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Residential building Dreamlux*

_u/c_

_photos by build.mk_




























...



























​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*New announced residential complex - PORTA SUPERIUM* 










*Residential building La Piz*

_-announced & u/c -_











_u/c_




















...








​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Residence 106*

_u/c_



















...










...



















*Residential building Flora*

_-announced-


























_

*Connect 5*

_-completed-_



















_all photos from build.mk_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Announced projects for small residential buildings*










...










...



















...

*This one is u/c*










_all photos by build.mk_
​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Urban Garden*

_u/c_





































*Atria*

_u/c_




























*Euphorbia *

_-announced-


























_

_all photos from build.mk_
​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*DDS Building*

_-completed-_

*

























*

_by build.mk_
​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

New announced residential building










New renders for the *Porta Superium* residential complex that is u/c



























ground works already started:










_all photos by build.mk_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Two residential projects on Lerinska street

*Smart Life Building #2*



















this one is announced

*Smart Life Building #3*



















SEISMIC DESIGN
​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*May Apartments*

_u/c_

*
















*










_photos by build.mk_
​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Kamfood superstore*

_u/c_




























*KAN Palace*

_u/c_

*note: the render with the final look might be changed*

_







_










*Modi Living*

_u/c_



















*Social housing building*

_u/c_



















*Corner Residence*

_u/c_

*


















Twins (HMA)*

_u/c_




























location:










*Residential building on Ivan Kozarov street*

_-announced-


























_

_all photos by build.mk_
​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Some smaller residential projects:










...



















...



















This one is finished: *KAIRSKA No.25* by PROXY 



















...



















...



















_all photos from build.mk_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

The first three awarded designs for an administrative building of the Municipality of Aerodrom

_source_

*1. *










*2.*










*3.*








​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Residential building* BISI Vodno*

_u/c_



















Residential building* Dreamlux*

_u/c








_




























_all photos by build.mk_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Official start of the construction works on the residential part of the *Skopje East Gate project*










The future look of this complex:





































_build.mk_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Elena Luka Connect 5*

_-completed, opening soon-_



















*Dreamlux*

_u/c_










Various small residential buildings:



















...










...



















...













































































































_all photos by build.mk_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

New announced project for three residential towers (15, 20 & 25 floors) in the center of the city. There should be 400 apartments, in total the complex should have about 1200-1300 residents. This is the only available render so far. The project doesn't have official title yet. 










Future location (the parking lot and the houses nearby):
























Порталот САКАМ ДА КАЖАМ / sdk.mk пренесува дека комуналиите за просторот спроти „Холидеј Ин“ се уплатени – МАРХ







marh.mk


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

^^

New renders appeared today on the TV presentation of the project:










Some basic info:

*Official name: GRAND*

400 apartments
1000 parking spots
6250 m2 greenery

height of the towers: 70.6 m / 81.2 m / ?






































_build.mk_
​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

New announced project for residential building:





































Location (at the place where these small shops are located):










_build.mk_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Limak Skopje Luxury Hotel*

_-completed-





















































_

_build.mk_
​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

nice projects


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Various residential buildings, completed and u/c:



















...



















...










...










...










...










...




























*Dreamlux*



















_all photos by me_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Skopje/Скопје said:


> The project *Diamond of Skopje *– all in all, an underground boulevard should be built, four residential towers, a mall, and few office buildings...
> 
> 
> 
> ...






























all photos by me​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Skopje East Gate project* – construction progress on the mall for June 2021 


























































__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=644522773173878


​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*KAM Mall*



















photos by me​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Residential building on Dresden street

















*

_build.mk_
​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Residential building on Vladimir Nazor 12 street*

_-announced-_










*SMART LIFE BUILDING #2*























































_build.mk_
​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Residential building on Cairo street*




























_-announced-_





































*Residential building on Bucharest street*



















_build.mk_
​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Announced project for residential building*














































Login • Instagram 
​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Announced project for residential building* 




























Login • Instagram 
​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Residential building on Warsaw 68 street


























*

Login • Instagram 
​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Residential building* *at Sergey Yesenin street*










*Residential building TRIANGLE










Announced residential building*





































*Announced residential building








*

_build.mk_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Announced residential building ARIA RESIDENCE







*

_build.mk_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Small residential building*










_photo by me_
​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*We and Nature complex*

-14 two-storey houses;



















-13.000 m2 green spaces;

-one building for all purposes (celebrations, fun activities, yoga classes, movie screens etc.);



















-one pool;
-volleyball & basketball courts;
-playground for the children;

video presentation of the project:





​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Residential building Golden Garden*



























​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Construction works have started on one of the residential buildings from the* Skopje East Gate complex*. You can also see part of the mall that is u/c.




























_photos by build.mk_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Residential building *BiSi 

















*

_photo by me_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Small residential building










_photo by me_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Planned revitalization of the space of the former furniture factory Treska*

-a residential block should emerge, after the demolition of the former factory-
_
-current condition-_





































_-visualization of the height of the planned residential buildings-_




















-so far only public competition was announced, the results will be known after October 1st 2021-

_photos by build.mk_
​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Residential complex Skopje Riverside*

-total number of apartments: 1496-
-total number of parking spots: 2456-
-one multi-story car park-
-two office buildings-


*







*














































































































-the construction already started-










_all photos by build.mk_
​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

One of the four residential towers from the *Diamond of Skopje *project:




























Construction works on the mall and the office buildings that are part of this complex:














































_photos by me_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Residential complex *Porta Superium*

_-u/c-_




























_photo by build.mk_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*East Gate Mall*

_-opening soon-








_




























_photos by me_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

The *East Gate Mall *was officially opened for public yesterday. It has a total area of 160.000 m2 and 2.000 parking spots. 
































































































_photos by slobodenpecat.mk_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Works on the residential part of the *Skopje East Gate* project are ongoing too...










Just a reminder how it should look:










_photo by me_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Residential building *Porta Residence 2*

_-u/c-_





































_photos by build.mk_
​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Hotel Plaza*

-u/c-



















_photos by build.mk_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Residential buildings 

-u/c-

*Euphorbia*



















...



















...



















...



















...




























_-completed-_



















_photos by build.mk_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Residential building *Corner Residence 1*

-u/c-





































_photos by build.mk_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Modi Living* residential complex

_-u/c-_



















_photo by me_
​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Residential building* ZSF Kom Butel*

-u/c-





































_photos by me_
​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Riverside Residence*

_-completed-_




























*+ Vardar Residence* (built few years ago):



















_photos by me_ 
​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Residential building by Kapitol Engineering 

_-completed-_



















+ few recently built residential buildings:



















_photos by me_
​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Porta Residence 1*

_-u/c-_



















*Porta Residence 2*

_-u/c-_




























_photos by build.mk_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Residential building *4° * 

_-u/c-_




































​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*SP Residence*

_-announced-_

The building consist of 40 apartments with different typologies, derived from the cascading volume. 




































FLUX STUDIO (@fluxstudio.mk) • Instagram photos and videos


614 Followers, 77 Following, 69 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from FLUX STUDIO (@fluxstudio.mk)




www.instagram.com




​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Kennedy residence*

_-u/c-_



















Residential building - Kennedy Residence 
​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Grand Skopje complex – residential & office*

-today started the construction of the mixed use tower (residential and office, the one on the left on the render)-

-the tower will have 20 floors-

-the complex includes another 22 fl residential building (in the middle of the render) and business center with16 fl (on the right on the render)-

-a park is also planned in the complex-

*renders*




























_photos by build.mk_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Residential building by Attika Architects*





























_photo by me_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Residential building

_-completed-_










_photo by me_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Elena Luka Melody*

_-announced-_




























_build.mk_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Allure Complex* 

_-completed-_



















...



















_build.mk_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*THE SLIM *
_
-u/c-_






























https://taktik.mk/projects/residential/145


​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*ARTIS Apartments *

_-u/c-_



















_build.mk_
​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*LUNA* 

Office & residential










_build.mk_
​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Recently completed 















































...










...



















_build.mk_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Skopje/Скопје said:


> *Grand Skopje complex – residential & office*
> 
> -today started the construction of the mixed use tower (residential and office, the one on the left on the render)-
> 
> ...


More renders for one of the residential towers:




























The construction site:



















_build.mk_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Aquaduct Residence*

_-announced-

-340 apartments-

-354 parking spots-

-4.500 m2 green area-_





































_build.mk_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*CORNER RESIDENCE complex*

_-u/c-_










*Corner Residence 1*



















*Corner Residence 3 *



































​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Vetrilo 2 residential complex*

_-u/c-_




























*Vetrilo 1*

_-completed-_














































_build.mk_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*4° *

_by Golden Art

-u/c-

















_

_build.mk_
​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Telecommunication towe*r on the top of the mountain Vodno (just above Skopje)

height: 155 m

_-u/c-_


















_build.mk_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Residential building*

_by Flux Studio

-announced-_




































FLUX STUDIO (@fluxstudio.mk) • Instagram photos and videos


614 Followers, 77 Following, 69 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from FLUX STUDIO (@fluxstudio.mk)




www.instagram.com




​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*MA House*

_by PROXY

-completed-_





​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Two projects that are announced by the PROXY studio...

*A Building II*



















*The DR Building *
























WeAreProxy | About







weareproxy.com




​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Skopje/Скопје said:


> *4° *
> 
> _by Golden Art
> 
> ...


Finally some better renders for the residential project *4°*

_by Golden Art

-u/c-_ 





































_photos by build.mk_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Few smaller residential buildings, u/c or announced...










THE GRAY 














































...




























...










_build.mk_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Update on the *Diamond of Skopje *project...

-works on the mall complex (marked with yellow color):




























-one of the residential tower reached 20th floor:










_photos by me_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Some smaller residential buildings, announced, u/c or completed:




























...



















...



















...





































...




























_photos by build.mk_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Kindergarten Volkovo* in the outskirts of Skopje

_designed by Filip Koneski & Danica Spasevska_

_2021_








































































Градинка во форма на круг - архитектонски бисер во Волково - Независен Весник


Градинката на еден мал рид над скопско Волково е пример за скандинавски концепт во грижата за децата. Таму е речиси сѐ поинаку од досегашниот концепт на градинките – од изгледот како летечка чинија, до организацијата на внатрешниот простор Билјана Богдановска Скандинавскиот концепт за...




nezavisen.mk




​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

The *TV tower *on the Vodno mountain (155 m)

_-u/c-

photos by me_

























































































​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Urban Garden *residential complex

_-completed-_





































_photos by build.mk_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Residence 106*

_-completed-_



























_
photos by build.mk_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Residential buildings, announced or u/c




























...










...














































...










...










_all photos by __build.mk_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Smart Life Building #4 & #5*

_-announced-_
















































https://seismic.mk/buildings/smart-life-building-%d0%a2%d0%b0%d1%81%d0%b8%d0%bd%d0%be-%d0%a7%d0%b5%d1%88%d0%bc%d0%b8%d1%87%d0%b5/


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*MA HOUSE *
_by Proxy

-completed-_























































https://marh.mk/ma-house-proxy/?fbclid=IwAR0pGjr3nFZBrGhk1joJp0XpCA1JTOSIRxR-OJ_ud5EjWavVyf-W8uaU3Eg 
​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Residential building

_-u/c-_




























_build.mk_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Dreamlux*

_-u/c-_



















_photos by me_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Completed residential building 
_by Kapitol Inzenering_



















_photos by me_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Elite Living *

_-u/c-_




























_photos by me_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Various smaller residential buildings and houses u/c:



















_photos by me_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Modi Living* residential complex

-u/c-

-13 fl.-

-360 apartments -

-520 parking spots-

-20.000 m2 mall-

-underground parking on three levels-














































_build.mk_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

New photos from the *Diamond of Skopje* project

-4 residential towers (20 fl.)-
-a mall (u/c)-
-few office buildings (u/c)-
-a hotel (already completed)-
-an underground boulevard (u/c)-



















One of the residential towers reached the 20th floor:



















The completed hotel & the underground boulevard:










Limak Skopje Luxury Hotel 

(completed last year)


















​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Residential buildings u/c

*Euphorbia*



















*Orbita*



















*Flora*



















*La Piz*



















*Golden Garden*




























_photos by build.mk_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Two announced hotels:

*Hotel Darvage*










The terrain is being prepared for construction:










Hotel by Helena Mojsic Architects





































_photos by build.mk_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Residential building *Porta Residence 2*




























_build.mk_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

The residential part of the project *Skopje East Gate*

-so far, u/c are the buildings in the yellow circles-




























_photos by me_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Residential building Kozle *
_by Attika Architects_
_photography: Vladimir Mircevski_





















































​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

New proposed small residential building *ERG BUILDING*
_by Proxy 

















_

Some other smaller projects, u/c or completed:










...



















...




























_photos by build.mk_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> NEXT PAGE >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Residential buildings, u/c or announced...



















...





































...



















...



















...



















photos by_ build.mk_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

New announced project by _Attika Architects_ for residential building




























Recently completed project by the _Attika Architects_ 




























Also, recently completed:













































​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Residential complex Alexandria*

_-u/c-








_




























_photos by build.mk_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Residential complex* *Porta Superium*

_-u/c-_






















































_build.mk_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*LUNA *– office & residential

_-u/c-_










_photo by me_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*DDS residential complex*

_-u/c-_














































_build.mk_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Tower C* from the *Sky City complex*

_-completed-_

The complex

*







*

The tower C

*



































Cevahir Sky City


Cevahir Sky City၊ Skopje .နှစ်သက်သူ ၃၁,၉၇၅ ဦး · ၅၆ ဦး ဒီအကြေင်းပြေနေသည် · ၂,၉၆၀ ဦး ဤနေရာတွင် ရှိခဲ့ကြသည် . City above the city!




www.facebook.com




*​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Office building Enterprise*

_-completed-_























































_photos by me_
​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*JDR Building*
_by Proxy

-announced-_

*









Kapitol Residence*

_-announced-









































































*Residential building*

-u/c-_



















_photos by build.mk_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Skopje East Gate complex*
_-four buildings_ _u/c-_























































_photos by build.mk_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Aquaduct Residence*

_-u/c-_























































_build.mk_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Residential building on Dresden street*

_-u/c-_



















*Residential building on Bitola street*

_-u/c-_

*


















Dreamlux*

_-u/c-_




























_photos by build.mk_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Residential buildings u/c:










...



















...



















...










...




























_build.mk_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Proposed projects for smaller residential buildings:



















...

_by Attika Architects_





































_build.mk_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

New proposed project for residential complex, construction starts soon...



























Coming Soon… #comingsoon #staytuned #construction #constructionindustry #euroviaprojects #engineering #architecture #epc | By Eurovia | Facebook


၉၃၀ views, ၃၆ likes, ၀ loves, ၀ comments, ၂ shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Eurovia: Coming Soon… #comingsoon #staytuned #construction #constructionindustry #euroviaprojects #engineering...




fb.watch


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Private house (on the right)










_photo by me_
​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Modi Living residential complex

















*











_photo by me_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Recently completed...























































_build.mk_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Porta Aerodrom *

_-completed-_










*Golden Art 09*

_-u/c-_



















*Porta Residence*

_-u/c-_




























_build.mk_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>NEXT PAGE>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Newest update on the *Diamond of Skopje* project...

_-the second 20 fl. building almost reached it's final height-

-in total there should be four 20 fl. residential towers, office center & a mall-








_



















_photos by me_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Aria Lux Residence*

_-u/c-_

_source_

*







*








​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

New announced project for residential building by Attika Architects




































АТТИКА Архитекти (@attika_architects) • Instagram photos and videos


3,223 Followers, 128 Following, 151 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from АТТИКА Архитекти (@attika_architects)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Update on the* Skopje Riverside* project

_-u/c-_

_source_




































​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Few recently completed residential projects...

_photos by me



















...























































photos by build.mk_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Residential building on Franklin Roosevelt street

_-u/c-

photo by me_


















​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Porta Residence 2*

_-completed-_

_photos by build.mk_

*







*




































​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Some smaller recently built residential buildings...



















...










*Elena Luka Futura*










*ZSF Kom Butel*










*Skopje East Gate* - the residential part










Probably office spaces:










_all photos by me_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Porta Vlae*

_-u/c-_





































_photos by me_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Opuntia*

_-u/c-_



















_photos by me_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Rais Residence *

_-u/c-_




























_photos by build.mk_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Update on the *Skopje East Gate* - the residential part of the project

_photos by stef4o_



































​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Update on the residential project *4°*














































_photos by stef4o_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Theater of the Turkish community*

_-u/c-_



















*







*










_photos by stef4o_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Corner Residence 1 & 2*

_-u/c-_



















_photos by me_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Various smaller residential project, built or under construction...





































...










...










...




















...










...










...



















...










_photos by build.mk_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*ZSF Kom Butel*

_-completed-_














































_build.mk_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*New Star Residence*

-40 houses-




























_photos by build.mk_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*GA09*

_-residential-

-completed-_










_photo by me_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Private house _by Attika Architects_








​


















_photos by build.mk_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Residential building *Kozle1*

Project: Attika Architects
Photography: Vladimir Mircevski

_-completed-_







































































​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Residential building *Lesnovska*

Project: Attika Architects
Photography: Vladimir Mircevski

_-completed-_


















































































































​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Newer photos of the recently completed residential building *Kapitol*

Project: Kapitol Inzenering, Attika Architects
Photography: Vladimir Mircevski 






















































​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Newer photos of the recently completed private house

Project: Attika Architects
Photography: Vladimir Mircevski































































​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Residential building on Dresden street

_by Kapitol Inzenering

-near completion-_














































_photos by build.mk_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Residential building *GA09*

_-recently completed-_










*Porta Residence 1 & 2*
































































_photos by build.mk_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Residential building *Invikta*

_-u/c-_



















_photos by build.mk_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*PM HOUSE*

_by BMArchitects_

_-announced-_


























​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*New Star Residence*

_-u/c-_



































​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

New announced residential project





































Preparations on the construction site:










_photos by build.mk_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Another announced residential project on Ljubljana street





































_build.mk_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Announced residential project on Oslo street




























Announced residential project on Jumayska street




























_build.mk_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Dreamlux*

_-u/c-_










Completed in 2022



















_build.mk_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*MAY apartments*
_by BMA_

_-completed in 2022-_

















































































​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Official start of a new residential project:



















_build.mk_​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Newest update on the *Diamond of Skopje* project...

-4 residential towers (each has 20 fl)-
-a mall-
-an office spaces-

*-the render-*










_all photos by me_

*the first tower:*



















*the second tower:*



















*the mall:*



























​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Extension of the business center* Enterprise*

_photos by me


















_​


----------

